# Looking for a fishing report- Missouri River



## mamohr686 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hello guys, I know there are a few boats out there on the river. How are the water levels this spring? Anyone catching fish out of fox or hazelton yet? I would think that the Army Corps would be withholding a lot of water with the southern part of the US having all the flooding problems.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Fishingbuddy.com's reports have a little more info, but from what I hear it's been pretty decent. I'm not familiar enough to give you a water level comparison.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thats what i hear as well, i havent been out, but i have heard of people limiting pretty easy on some days!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fishing has been good... :wink:


----------

